
Ask HN: Deep Learning Courses from Andrew Ng - mandela
What are your thoughts on Deep learning course from Andrew Ng? is worth the money and time? 
Course URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.deeplearning.ai
======
kvns
You can audit the courses for free, you just won't be able to submit any
assignments and won't get any certificates. Edit: It seems that only quizzes
can't be submitted, but programming assignments can, if you audit the course
for free.

